# First Rda And Coil Build



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

So after 2 weeks of vaping I decided to join the dark side and get a RDA. After dropping R3000 on a setup and juice I decided to go budget and get a ERA Rda mini dripper from vapeking. Will progress to the big boys later. 

First build was 7 coils of 28g kanthal on a 2mm jewellers screw driver measuring 1.4ohm. Used boiled organic cotton set at 12W on my SVD. Dripped 6 drops of my ADV, mix of RY4, vanilla and raging b1tch.

Vapour production was good, slightly better than my mini PT2 but the flavour was incredible... Very impressed. TH was medium, which is perfect for me. Will be trying a few advanced coils like the Diamond as soon as I have a bit of time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

good one, welcome  exactly what i did 2 months ago.


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Thanks @Tom, not neat but we'll get there.


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Its nice being able to pump it up to 12W without the burnt taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

that's a small base and body to work on....fiddly, hey?


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Tom said:


> that's a small base and body to work on....fiddly, hey?



Yip it is rather and I don't have tweezers so not easy to form afterwards. Nonetheless, I'm enjoying the dripping. 

Give it a week or so I can see myself placing an order for a decent RDA. Got my eye on a Russian 91% already. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

If you can build that little thing, all else will be a breeze! With cotton less is better. Must be able to move from side to side before juice up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Matthee said:


> If you can build that little thing, all else will be a breeze! With cotton less is better. Must be able to move from side to side before juice up.


Cool will keep that in mind for the next one. Thanks


----------

